# In-Cabin Microfilter



## shobuddy (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a few possiblly dumb questions about the in-cabin microfilter on 2003 Maximas.

1. Are replacements only available thru Nissan or do other manufacturers make them?

2. Do other cars have these filters? Are they called something else on other cars? I ask because I don't remember ever changing anything but the engine air filters on other cars.

Thanks


----------



## shobuddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Newer Nissans have microfilters. My 2002 Altima has one. I saw a thread about other microfilters from manufacturers other than Nissan. I'll try to dig up the thread.


----------



## cardude (Jul 29, 2004)

I just bought a used 2001 maxima SE. Where do I find the in-cabin microfilter when I need to change it?I couldn't find any reference to it in the user manual yet. There is a sticker in the glove box that indicates that this car has a microfilter and that it was changed once. Thanks


----------



## shobuddy (Jun 29, 2004)

cardude said:


> I just bought a used 2001 maxima SE. Where do I find the in-cabin microfilter when I need to change it?I couldn't find any reference to it in the user manual yet. There is a sticker in the glove box that indicates that this car has a microfilter and that it was changed once. Thanks



its behind the glove box...i believe they recommend it be changed every two years.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## cardude (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the diagram.


----------

